# I need a good program for dubbing



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello All

I need a good program for dubbing, I heard that sony have a good one but I don't know it's name ... any good one will be good ... I am sure that in any field there is a good program and I knew that in dubbing there is a good one but I don't have experience in it ... and I am talking about changing the voice of the actor with another one that I create not any other dubbing ....

and thanks :grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm not sure that either one here would do alone. virtualdub would let you edit video, but audacity would edit audio. possibly the use of both will get you the results you want.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

But you don't know a program for dubbing specially ... not for editing the audio only ... but for dubbing specially ......


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

anyway I am downloading the audcity and I will try it ... thanks ...


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

no sorry i don't do anything like that. there are some other members here that are more involved and might have some suggestions. i mentioned those 2 because they are free and capable in their areas.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

No problem in the programs that needs money just give me names of the best programs in the (dubbing) field ... thanks ...


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

I still need the program guys I searched every where on the internet for a program made special for dubbing not just audio editing and I didn't find if any boady got any program name or information about my subject please post it ...

Thanks


----------

